# M50 toll fines - summons - should I risk going to court?



## limelawn (27 Aug 2009)

Hi there,
I have 4 unpaid tolls for the M50, which, I ignored. They have now wamounted to just over €800. I've been served a summons to appear in court in October.
My question is this: Should I just shut up and pay up, or would it be worth my while getting a solicitor to appear in court on the day to see if I could get off?


----------



## callybags (27 Aug 2009)

If you travelled over the bridge and incurred the tolls then I don't see how you could, or why you should get off.


----------



## Locke (27 Aug 2009)

limelawn said:


> Hi there,
> I have 4 unpaid tolls for the M50, which, I ignored. They have now wamounted to just over €800. I've been served a summons to appear in court in October.
> My question is this: Should I just shut up and pay up, or would it be worth my while getting a solicitor to appear in court on the day to see if I could get off?


 
Shut up and pay up.

At the end of the day, you admit that you ignored them. If it was a case that they were wrongly issued fines then I'd say take them all the way. But it's not.


----------



## ney001 (27 Aug 2009)

limelawn said:


> Hi there,
> I have 4 unpaid tolls for the M50, which, I ignored. They have now wamounted to just over €800. I've been served a summons to appear in court in October.
> My question is this: Should I just shut up and pay up, or would it be worth my while getting a solicitor to appear in court on the day to see if I could get off?




Nope, just pay up.  You have no excuse, you did it and they will no doubt have a photo of your car going through toll bridge.  If you bring case to court, you will have solicitor fees on top of everything else.  I'd just pay up


----------



## Guest116 (27 Aug 2009)

Why did you ignore them?

Pay up, I dont see how you could get away with not paying and a solicitor is just going to cost you more money and time.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Aug 2009)

There is plenty of scope to challenge, finding a solicitor with the balls to do so will be the issue.


----------



## BeanPole (27 Aug 2009)

Will cost you a lot more than €800 to defend this, and you risk having the States costs awarded against you


----------

